
WeWork’s Adam Neumann Was Right About One Thing: Someone Needs to Reinvent Work - benryon
https://www.wsj.com/articles/weworks-adam-neumann-was-right-about-one-thing-someone-needs-to-reinvent-work-11569038406?mod=rsswn
======
bsg75
> For more than a century, companies have followed Ford’s basic principle—you
> give me 40 hours of dutiful toil and I’ll give you the financial means to
> pursue happiness at home.

Much of the tech industry has already abandoned that concept. The compensation
is often good, but the trade offs can be in much greater than 40 hour weeks.

Personally I would like to see a migration to balance over a reinvention.

